# Why kern.ipc.nmbufs values are different ?



## IPTRACE (Sep 8, 2019)

I see different values on seperate FreeBSD hosts.
Does system change it in real time regarding the resources load ?


```
kern.ipc.nmbufs: 801825

kern.ipc.nmbufs: 91529685

kern.ipc.nmbufs: 1608075
```


----------

